# TNT Ryes n Swiss



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2011)

ake these ahead, freeze then defrost and reheat Mix 1 cupp finely grated Swiss cheese1/4 cup crumbled crisp bacon 1-4-1/2oz can chopped olives1.4 cup green onions or chives,,1-tea Worcestershire 1/4 cu[ mayo and party rye. oh so good and the kids love them. will mqke 36 appies.

kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yum...I want these now!


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 16, 2011)

sounds wonderful!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 16, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> sounds wonderful!


Thanks, June
kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum...I want these now!


come on over, i'll get some ready 
kades


----------

